# Brazil allows dependant visa holders to apply for a work permit



## Juned

Hi sir /madam 
My name is Iqbal Ahmed chowdhury , few month ago I got Brazilian permanency card . I'm from Bangladesh . I want to know can I apply my brother or sister as a dependant visa over there . If it possible , then how many people can I apply to my family member . And what's the requirements need . Please advise me . I'm working full time a good company .


----------



## sheikh_Abul_Kasham

Dear sir/Madam
I am Sheikh Abul kasham , i live in brazil about 2 and half year . 2 times i was renew my visa status and got 1 year expire date ,but i need Brazilian permanency card .when i can able to get my permanency at Brazil, my wife is in Bangladesh and i don't know what should i do , i am feeling very hurt . I'm working full time in a good company.
Please consider my massage.
Thanks


----------



## jerin1

my wife working as nurse in Brazil (work visa).what is procedure to get dependent visa for me also know how many days take getting that visa. I'm from india Thanking you


----------

